# "Winter Wading" Seadrift, Texas Fishing Forecast & Tips



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

With the approach of January, cold weather has already hit us, and area bay waters have become quite a chilly place to be. In the event weâ€™re presented with a calm day, wading anglers should make their way out into the mid-section of San Antonio Bay in order to take advantage of what can be some prime cold-water trout fishing amongst the many area shell reefs. However, weâ€™ll most likely be spending most of our days in January putting up with harsh winds out of the south just prior to a front, or out of the north immediately following the passage of a front. Either way, anglers can often spend a considerable amount of time this month searching for productive areas that provide substantial protection from high winds and other elements.

As a coastal bend angler, you may very well have spent a lot of wintertime days out on the water nestled close to the bank in tight coves that are located on the bayside of many of our area back lakes. These coves offer protection from the weather, and they also offer access to narrow arteries that feed saltwater into some of the back lakes. Thereâ€™s a good possibility youâ€™ll find a lot of wading enthusiasts looking for some of the bigger trout as they work plastic baits in these deep guts when the water gets really cold next month.

If you happen to be selecting top water baits on any given January day, you should stick with the old rule-of-thumb that says to throw bright colors on bright days, and dark colors on dark days or in dark water. But whenever you toss plastics in wintertime, youâ€™ll find that you may be better off by using the darker colors. Dark colors when itâ€™s cold outside have produced great catches forever, regardless of the weather or the water conditions. A couple of your favorite colors this time of the year should include Texas Roach and Black Magic, both with a chartreuse tail. And of course, never discount using the one good tail that seems to always serve as a solid and dependable go-to bait for cold water - plum with a chartreuse tail.

Mud thatâ€™s mixed with a little shell should be your preference this month. So, aside from ducking into coves along the south shoreline, you should also be looking to concentrate some of your efforts elsewhere. Wading long, skinny reefs that are nearly up against the shore of the Aransas National Refuge has historical proven to be time well spent for nice trout when itâ€™s cold. Other areas you can look to this month include the protected shoreline of the Welder Ranch, the deeper waters of the Victoria Barge Canal and the ICW, the reefs located near Grass Island, and the mud/shell floor that rests near the lower end of Shoalwater Bay where it opens in to San Antonio Bay. Itâ€™s possible that you might get cold or be uncomfortable, but youâ€™ll be having fun while making enjoyable memories. Happy New Year to allâ€¦!

The second-half of this yearâ€™s duck season is underway, and we still have plenty of hunting dates available prior to the end of the season on January 28th. Weâ€™re also already booking fishing trips for the 2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special and beyond. This is a great time to pick your favorite hunting and fishing dates, so give us a call whenever youâ€™re ready. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦1-888-677-4868.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

